# how can people feed these to there mantids?



## macro junkie (May 10, 2008)

Some people feed dragonflies and damselflies to there mantids..i cant see how u could feed your mantid with something so beautiful ..these tings are as cool as mantids


----------



## Andrew (May 10, 2008)

Love that second pic. It would be cool to see that one poster-sized!


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2008)

I don't feed my mantids dragonflies/damselflies. I used to have a huge 140 gal tank my dad made and after the Arowana died I used it to keep dragonflies in.


----------



## macro junkie (May 11, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I don't feed my mantids dragonflies/damselflies. I used to have a huge 140 gal tank my dad made and after the Arowana died I used it to keep dragonflies in.


dragon flys are the best//never shot one yet..one day i hope..


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 11, 2008)

I love keeping damslefly larvae and raise them to adult then release them, never kept a dragon fly though


----------



## macro junkie (May 11, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I love keeping damslefly larvae and raise them to adult then release them, never kept a dragon fly though


where do u find the larvae?in a pond&gt;?


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 11, 2008)

Yeah my nans pond gets loads every year


----------



## macro junkie (May 11, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Yeah my nans pond gets loads every year


wow that would be alwsome having a pond like that in my garden


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2008)

I've done it, but it was hard, they have such cute faces. and I always feel like they are screaming :blink: , makes me wanna kick myself!


----------

